
93% of Paint Splatters Are Valid Perl Programs - gitgud
https://famicol.in/sigbovik/
======
rosser
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19576425](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19576425)

------
13of40
Oh god this hits close to home for me. We all know that a one liner can be
valid js, vbs, ps1, and cmd at the same time, but you would never imagine the
html, xml, csv, crap, and cruft files that parse correctly in those languages.

(To be clear, whenever we mistake a .cruft for a .cmd at my work, it means
firing up a (relatively expensive) VM...)

------
jumelles
Seems to me that the OCR software is doing the heavy lifting here, not Perl.

~~~
nkozyra
(I don't think this thing is meant to be taken literally)

~~~
andrewstuart
It would be interesting to run samples from the cosmic microwave background
radiation through the Perl interpreter until something runs.

~~~
celeritascelery
It would explain so much [https://xkcd.com/224/](https://xkcd.com/224/)

------
abhinai
Once upon a time I used to love Perl.

